# Guess how many puppies



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So Dixie is 2.5 weeks away from delivering her litter, how many puppies do you think she will have? I will have to see if I can get better pictures tomorrow she was not being very cooperative. Last litter she had only two we are hoping she at least 4 but like last time she is not very big. She does seem bigger that she did last time and she still has 2.5 weeks to go.

She has some staining from her previous home and her tummy is chapped  so I am giving her another bath tonight and putting some ointment on her belly.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

wow! $ pups would be great!!! I'll guess 4 then... Good luck Dixie!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

shes pregnant?? what the heck i would have never guessed lol im guesing 2-3 pups haha


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

I'll say 5 lil ones


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

She doesn't even look like she's pregnant. I'll have to go the 2-3 pups route as well.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I need to get better pictures because she is bigger than that but every time I took a picture she sucked in her gut! lol
We may have a small litter again dang it!!! These dogs are going to be great but I really wanted several puppies so I can see how they all turn out. Well next weekend I am going to get x-rays of her and we will see how many she has. I also hope she has more than two because when she delivered last time she almost had to have a c-section. When dogs have small litters there is nothing to help push the puppies out and a c-section is likely. Last time both puppies were breech and Typhoon was stuck for almost 2 hours with her back broke. I had to go into Dixie and pull her out, same thing with Hurricane. (Only an experienced person should EVER attempt to do that if you do not know what your doing you could really hurt the puppy and Dam) So cross your fingers we have at least 4. Last night I felt them moving around it was great.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm going with 3-4


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

im going with 3-4 too


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

im praying for 4 for your sake, lisa! 

i cant imagine going into her and pulling out a puppy, i would probably pass out


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Lisa, she looks good for being preggers and I am gonna say 5 pups as well


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

im saying 3. MAYBEEE 4. 

whats the theme for their names this time?!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

im going to say 5 puppies.


----------



## shalynn19 (Sep 6, 2009)

i am going to say 3 to 4 just for the sake of guessing


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

......................4.................


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

im gonna go with 4.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I"M gonna go with 7


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Man if she has 7 I would be soooooo happy! But I might keep like 4 of them if she had then many.... so I will hoe for 4!

I already picked out the name for my male from this litter. Tsunami will be my male's name and if I have enough females I will also keep one and then I have to fine a storm name for her. I was thinking Twister.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I want one


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Just let me know 

Ok now I am into names and here is what I found
cataclysm
tide
torrent
seismic
cyclone
outbreak ( that is really original I think IDK if it is cool or dorky.......)


What do you think?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i like tide... but i'm weird.

outbreak makes me think of that movie with the cute lil monkey..... >> << lmao


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I like seismic - it's different


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

i am going to say 3 to maybe 5.
and she looks really good for being prego


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll guess 3, but I hope she has 5 pups!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

4-5 pups. and i like cyclone and tide fore the names.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm gonna say 3!!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i say 6... 2.5 weeks is a lot of time for them to grow


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm gonna say 5-6.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im gonna say 5 bully babys


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

cyclone is the first thing that came to my mind, also typhoon, but that's because I am a car freak and these are the name of 2 turbo charged vehicles GM produced, that were rare and fast! How about Gail as in gail force winds. Or how about Avalanch. I know it's not a storm but.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I like avalanche! We go in for x-rays on Thurs so we will know then.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Just let me know
> 
> Ok now I am into names and here is what I found
> cataclysm
> ...


i think you should name one trevor. i like that name. hahahaha


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> i think you should name one trevor. i like that name. hahahaha


That's my brother's name... lolz


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm guessing 5


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> That's my brother's name... lolz


well tell him to get a new one because its mine lol :roll:


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

............3..........


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Just let me know
> 
> Ok now I am into names and here is what I found
> cataclysm
> ...


Quake, Breeze


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Personally I like outbreak but thats me and I'm going with 3-5 she may be small now but still has time and pups could be small too .


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well we were all wrong! false Pregnancy..... that explains it all! I have a thread on this in the general discussion. BUMMER!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Dang devil! Now, it's time to whip her butt into shape!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I know she is a big fat moo moo!


----------

